# Penn Fierce 4000



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Got my two new Penn Fierce 4000 rod/reel combos today to replace my Zebco 733s (Buy on quality, buy once. Buy on price, buy twice).

Reversing the handle from right retrieve to left isn't intuitively obvious and I don't want to break anything. Penn website was no help. YouTube was no help. The entire WWW was no help. I know it's reversible because I've seen them with left.

Can anyone help?

God. Never mind. Got it. It is intuitively obvious.


----------

